# Spraying Round up how close



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

Have some new ground close to a few homes. How close can I get spraying round up with disturbing their lawn or flowers. ??

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty broad question. Depends on wind speed, wind direction, and distance. But to be safe keep windspeed under 5 mph, and sprayer boom low if wind is blowing in the direction of the houses and you are spraying along the border.
Best to spray real early in the a.m. then wind is usually quite still...especially when trying to avoid damaging out of zone areas. Always use plenty of surfactant and larger droplet nozzles if necessary.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Better yet invest in some low drift nozzles.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

MLappin is right, get some low drift nozzles! We use TeeJet AI nozzles for most of our herbicide spraying and it makes a huge difference, especially when talking with landlords about how you try to improve the way your farm.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Better yet invest in some low drift nozzles.


When i switched to "AI NOZZELS" several years ago .. I could not believe how much they cut down on drift


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

We use the same and it's the only way to go.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

robert23239 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have some new ground close to a few homes. How close can I get spraying round up with disturbing their lawn or flowers. ??
> 
> ...


At safe wind speeds I drop the outside of my boom close to the ground and a foot away from yards 2 to 3 feet from flower beds We are 100% notill for 18 years so where we dont spray it will give weeds some developments we will run a hand gun along the edges to keep it clean .


----------

